# 2007 VQ35HR Motor exclusive!!!!



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks to our fellows at Jim Wolf Technology!

2007 VQ35HR INTAKE MANIFOLD ETC


----------



## mat (Sep 24, 2006)

*Info on new VQ35HR engine.*



chimmike said:


> Thanks to our fellows at Jim Wolf Technology!
> 
> 2007 VQ35HR INTAKE MANIFOLD ETC



Thanks a lot for the info on the new HR engine, cause i'm planning to buy a 350z. I was close to sign for a 2006, thinking than the 2007 would be identical (thats what the dealer told me)but if this engine will be in the 2007, i will wait 3 month.

Do you know if there will be some others change for the 2007 350z?

THANKS A LOT!!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice! I would assume you would need to retune the ECU. I wonder how much hp will be produced? It will be interesting to see a dyno with the new goodie on the Z.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we're not sure if this will be in the 07 350z....as there has been no announcement, however I wouldn't doubt it.

We're thinking 306hp in the G35, maybe a little more in the Z incarnation


----------



## mat (Sep 24, 2006)

I will let you know if i have some informations about the new Z. Cause yesterday i decide to reserve one, my previous car is scrap and i spend the insurance money on a new Z. I give a deposit to the dealer, but he can't even place a order yet, and i have no infos.

I really wish it will have more HP, cause i take the risk too buy a 2007 instead of a 2006 where some dealers still have in the showroom. An for the next three months at least, i will have to go at work with a friend. 

So as soon as the dealer will receive the car description i will have to go too choose a color, and i will let you know if i make the right move. But we will probably have the infos on the internet before the dealer.

If anybody have somes informations, please let my know, i'm a bit nervous, i sign a blank check.

THANKS A LOT !!!

BYE!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you plan on getting a body kit, don't get a color with a pearl clearcoat! Trust me on this!


----------



## mat (Sep 24, 2006)

I will see when the dealer when he will receive the colors samples, but i'm planning to take ''dark silver'', i dont know if it's the right name for the color, cause in french is ''gris cendré''.And the orange seats, if they still exist.

Thanks a lot for the pearl clearcoat information.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the darker silver is Silverstone, i think.


----------

